
Show HN: Remote Friendly – a site for finding and listing remote-friendly jobs - jads
https://remotefriendly.work
======
jads
I created this site partly as a way to teach myself web development, and also
because I work remotely and found that there aren't too many resources for
finding remote jobs.

------
edimaudo
Nice site but there are a ton of resources out there for finding remote jobs.

